# Projekt Schwimmteich läuft - aber Fragen...



## breidi (9. Nov. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

neben meinem ca. 7.000 Liter "Fischteich" haben wir im Sommer bei unserem örtlichen Garten- und Landschaftsbauer einen Schwimmteich beauftragt.

Soweit passt auch bis dato alles...

Da ich aber immer gerne was zum "basteln" habe. Plane ich schon die Ergänzungen nach seiner Arbeit. Hierzu habe ich folgende Frage an die Profis:

1. Welche Pumpe würdet ihr für einen Schwimmteich empfehlen - Thema Preis/Leistung. Förderleistung min 6.000Liter
2. Ich würde gerne noch im Rahmen der Gestaltung einer "kleinen" Terrasse einen Pflanzenfilter bauen. Gibt es hier schöne fertige Becken auf Maß, soll ich lieber mauern und Folie oder?

Danke im Voraus

Breidi


----------



## troll20 (9. Nov. 2015)

Moin, 
Stell doch mal deinen Teich vor, so mit Bildern und dem geplanten Umbau und erkläre Bitte warum genau du was ändern möchtest. 
Denn so kann sich kaum einer was vorstellen.


----------



## breidi (9. Nov. 2015)

Ich versuche es mal.

Der Teich hat eine Länge von ca. 16m, Breite 8m. Am tiefsten Punkt hat er ca. 1,90m Tiefe.

Anbei ein paar Bilder:


----------



## pema (9. Nov. 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen Breidi.
Ist auf dem letzten Foto das endgültige Wasserniveau zu sehen? Ich hoffe doch nicht.
Mir fallen erst einmal die vielen großen Steine auf, die 1) nicht stabil sind...hoffentlich wollen die Kids nicht mal über diese Uferbereiche aus dem Wasser klettern und 2) erst einmal die Ansiedlung von Pflanzen (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dies angestrebt ist) erschweren...später aber durch die Mulmbildung zwischen den Steinen eine Reinigung unmöglich machen. ...Dafür haben dann die Pflanzen mehr Substrat.
Mir als Besitzer eines naturähnlichen Teiches ist so etwas ja egal - aber als Besitzer eines Schwimmteiches hat man ja wahrscheinlich andere Vorstellungen. Und selbst ich ärgere mich immer noch über die Steine (gleiche Art - aber kleiner), die an meinem Teichrand verarbeitet wurden. Eine falsche Bewegung (...einmal ist der Hund einer Bekannten reingesprungen und auch wieder rausgeklettert) und ein Haufen der Steine landeten auf dem Teichboden.     O.k. - irgendwie musste er ja wohl wieder rauskommem.
petra


----------



## breidi (9. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Petra,

nein, das Wasserniveau liegt deutlich höher.

Auch ich war erstmal skeptisch mit den Steinen - bin ich auch heute manchmal noch aber es hält. 

Viele Grüße

Sascha


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Nov. 2015)

Immer,  wenn ich lese,  dass Garten- und Landschaftsbauer Teiche errrichten.....werde ich etwas skeptisch. 

Ein schöner Teich.
Die kopfgrossen Steine haben bestimmt viel Arbeit und Geld gekostet.
Ich teile aber die Bedenken von Petra.
Mulm.und Schmutz aller Art wird sich zwischen Steinen ansammeln.
Pflanzsubstrat im Teich sollte leicht lehmhaltiger Sand sein.
Wo sind Pflanzzonen im Teich?
Was Gala- Firmen immer gut können:
Grube buddeln, Folie und Kies rein.
Bei Dir sind die Kiesel größer geworden.

Und nun ist alles fertig und es kommt die Frage nach einer Pumpe......

Ich will Dich nicht ärgern oder klugscheissern.
Ich bin selber etwas im Teichbau auf die __ Nase gefallen und habe Fehler gemacht.
Kannst Du unten in meiner Signatur anklicken und lächeln..genießen und grinsen.

Zur Pumpenfrage:
Willst Du einen Filter betreiben?
Sind irgendwo im Teich Bodenabläufe, Skimmeranschluss und Flansche für die Rückläufe verbaut.

Diese Kleinigkeiten im Wert von ca. 500 Euro mit Arbeitslohn vergessen gerne manche Firmen.
Und der Kunde kann hinterher sehen, wie er klarkommt.

Kurz: Was eig. jeder Teichbaufirma heutzutage klar sein müsste:
Filterung geht Heutzutage in Schwerkraft.
Offene Saugleitungen gehen von Bodenabläufen und Skimmer in einen Filterkeller per Schwerkraft..
Dann kommt der Filter....
Viele bauen einen Trommelfilter oder Endlosbandfilter ein...
Wer das nicht möchte, sollte es bei der Verrohrung und Kellergrösse aber in Betracht ziehen.....

Erst hinter dem Filter kommt die Pumpe!!

Dadurch arbeiten die Pumpen wartungsarm mit sauberem Wasser und schreddern nicht erst den Dreck....
Hinter der Pumpe vorzugsweise eine  Kiste.
Entweder mit Helix oder ähnlichem gefüllt  oder eben nur als Verteiler zu den Rückläufen in den Teich.

Sorry.
Wollte Dich nicht erschlagen.
Aber mit hätten die paar Zeilen vor ein paar Jahren einige Fehler erspart, die mich heute noch beim Umbau auf Trommelfilter und Luftheber als Pumpe ärgern.

Wenigstens hast Du keinen Beton auf der Folie und kommst noch überall ran.
Musst nur ein bisschen Steine wegstapeln.

Warum hat die Teichbaufirma nicht faltenfrei eingeschweißt? ???
Die Falten bilden Folienunfreudliche Knicke und Gammelstellen.
Durch die Falten hast Du mindestens 1/4 zuviel Folie bezahlt.
Durch den schicken Teichrand noch mehr Folie zuviel bezahlt...

Vor teuren, kleinen Skimmern mit Pumpen dahinter z.B. kann ich abraten.
Diese verkraften nicht jeden Schmutz....und bringen bei einem solch grossen Teich kaum Leistung.
Erspare Dir das Geld.

Nochmals sorry für meine ehrliche Meinung.
Aber manchmal werden fleißige Teichbauherren von GaLa Firmen schlecht beraten.

Wobei bei guter Technikplanung die Firmen eigentlich mehr Umsatz machen plus ggf. Wartungsverträge...wer das braucht.

Wenn die GaLa Firma nur auf Kundenwunsch das Loch sauber gebaggert hat, dann können die nat..nichts dafür. 

Ansonsten viel Spaß beim schwimmen!


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Nov. 2015)

Den Beitrag kann ich unterschreiben.


----------



## breidi (9. Nov. 2015)

Besten Dank für euer Feedback.

Ich habe mir extra vor Auftragserteilung Referenzprojekte von ihm angeschaut. Die waren alle ähnlich aufgebaut. Nein, einen Bodenablauf gibt es nicht. Filterkonzept macht er.

Sein Konzept entspricht nicht dem was ich hier in allen Projekten sehe und lese. Daher bin ich gespannt ob es aufgeht. 

Mein Gedankengang mit dem Pflanzenfilter / Pflanzenteich ging auch mehr in die optische Richtung.

Nunja - etwas entmutigt...


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Nov. 2015)

Kopf hoch. Die Grube ist gut. Die Lage ist gut. Die Teichgröße passt.
Die Stufen... naja- habe ich ja auch bei mir. Die großen Steine- da lässt sich bestimmt etwas im trockenen Bereich was anfangen.

Die Folie kann man zum Einbau von z.B. 2 Bodenabläufen und einem Skimmer (3 x KG 110 Verrohrung) in eine funktionierenden Filteranlage und einer dahinterliegenden Pumpe hochklappen.
KG- Rohre verlegen, BA am Boden positionieren, Folie wieder reinklappen, BA eindichten, Wandskimmer oder Rohrskimmer mit einem Folienflansch in Richtung Filterkeller, 4 Rückläufe in KG 110 mit Flanschen durch die Folie in den Teich.....

Die Stufen: dort könnte man Pflanzzonen mit lehmhaltigen Sand (ohne Humusanteil!) einrichten. Dazu muss man aber entweder die Stufen schräg mit Gefälle nach hinten vom Profil verändern, oder über der Folie vermörteln nach NG oder anderen Ideen und dann auf der Stufenkante eine Wulst betonieren.
Dann bleibt Sand und Pflanzen da.

Alles andere ist fehlerhaft oder von gestern, vorgestern. Pumpen haben nichts im Teichwasser direkt zu suchen!
Kannst Du ev....die Homepage der Teichbau- äh GaLa- Firma nennen. Oder auch per Unterhaltung an mich.
Vielleicht haben die wirklich eine gute Idee, die mir nur fremd ist.

12V Pümpchen sind sauteuer und würde ich nicht kaufen. Zumal diese empfindlicher auf Schmutz reagieren....verstopfen, klemmen...oft Ärger gemacht haben auch bei "Markenfirmen".

"Sein Konzept entspricht nicht dem was ich hier in allen Projekten sehe und lese. Daher bin ich gespannt ob es aufgeht."

Und bitte: Lass Dir vor Auftragserteilung sein Filterkonzept erläutern und berichte hier darüber, bevor Du unterschreibst.
Da sind wir alle nett auf ein Filterkonzept gespannt für einen Schwimmteich dieser Größe ohne Bodenabläufe, Skimmer, Flansche...
Hier wird Dir garantiert von Leuten die Dir nichts verkaufen wollen und alle selber schoneinmal Fehler gemacht haben schonungslos aber nett geholfen.

Aus welcher Gegend kommst Du?
Ich kenne vom "Über den Zaun gucken" einen Schwimmteich in Berlin, der vom Wall am Rand mit der darübergelegten Folie so ähnlich aussieht.

Schrei doch einfach hier um Hilfe und bitte nett darum sich irgendwo einen Teich (Schwimmteich, Koiteich- egal- alles guten Anlagen laufen in Schwerkraft) in Deienr Wohnortnähe anzusehen.

Auch lockere Besuche bei Teichbaufirmen, Koi- Händlern kann helfen etwas Überblick über Technik zu bekommen.
Aber auch da wieder: nix mit Pumpe im Teich vor der Filteranlage. Stromfresser und nicht die effektivste Lösung.

Lies Dir ruhig meine Baudoku durch.
Vom Filtertechnikkonzept einer Firma mit 30 Jahren Erfahrung und Werbebannern in einigen Foren obendrüber kann ich Dir aber abraten...Da funktioniert einiges nicht gut.
Pumpen im Teichwasser müssen in die Höhe in die Filter pumpen....Saugleitungen, Technik und Pumpen passen nicht....

Hier im Forum unter Schwimmteiche gibt es auch einige gute Schwimmteiche mit und ohne viel Technik.


----------



## breidi (9. Nov. 2015)

Ich wohne in Mittelhessen - 65599 Frickhofen

Die Pumpe steht nicht im Teich, bzw. soll nicht dort stehen. Unterschrieben habe ich schon vor 2 Monaten. Von daher muss ich nun wohl oder übel darauf vertrauen, dass es bei mir so gut aufgeht wie bei den Referenzschwimmteichen die ich mir angesehen habe.

Ich werde euch aber auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Nov. 2015)

Googel einfach nach Koi Hessen oder Koi Frankfurt am Main etc..
Bitte keine Koi kaufen, wenn gar nicht klar ist wie womit gefiltert wird und auch nicht mit den Steinen im Teich.

Nur Technik angucken, um das Prinzip von Schwerkraftfilteranlagen zu verstehen.
Nicht verrückt machen lassen.
Nichts unterschreiben.

* defekter Link entfernt *

http://www.cool-waters.de/ 

http://www.koi-andreas.de/ 

http://www.rheinmainkoi.de/ 

http://www.koi-schmid.de/ 

http://www.harryskoi.de/


----------



## buzzi (12. Nov. 2015)

Moin,

diese ganze Technik und Filtergeschichte würde ich nicht überbewerten. Es kommt darauf an, was am Ende rauskommen soll. Bei mir war es ein naturnaher Schwimmteich fast ohne Technik. Es läuft mittlerweile nur noch eine kleine Pumpe mit 2200l über Solar betrieben hinter einem Skimmer mit Feinstrumpfhose. Ich habe auch keinen Bodenablauf, war mir zu unsicher falls es da zu Dichtigkeitsproblemen kommt. Außerdem wird dadurch die natürliche Schichtung des Wassers durch Temperaturunterschiede gestört.
Als Konsequenz muß ich 2-3mal im Jahr den Mulm vom Boden absaugen, je nachdem wie sauber es eben aussehen soll. Das dauert bei mir mit etwa 4,5x5,5m Bodenfläche 
etwa 1/2 Stunde, weil ich die Tage vorher immer mal mit einem langen Besen den Mulm in eine Ecke schweben lasse. Im Ergebnis habe ich immer klares Wasser, auch nach 7 Sommern. Außer einer leichten Trübung, als das Wasser diesen Sommer das erste mal über 30°C warm war...
Den Rest erledigt die Natur. Und davon habe ich viel. Auch in sogenannten Gammelecken, weil meine Folie auch Falten hat, da es EPDM ist und am Stück verlegt.
Dafür war es auch ein lowcost-selfmade Projekt 

Mich persönlich würde deine Steinwüste stören, und ich sehe keine Pflanzzone? Ich weiß nicht, wie es dort mal später aussehen soll. Aber irgendwo müssen eine Menge Pflanzen wachsen, oder eben mit aufwändiger Technik nachgeholfen werden. Deshalb werden die Teiche auch in Kategorien eingeteilt, von 1-5. Von "ohne Natur" bis ohne Technik. Also erst mal in Klaren werden, was das werden soll und dann evtl. entsprechend die Planung ändern. Je mehr Pflanzen, um so weniger Technik, so kann man grob zusammenfassen. Ich habe etwa 50% Regenerationsfläche, damit es stabil läuft ohne künstliche Nachhilfe.

Grüße
Sven


----------

